# Putting stance



## jeardley (Dec 14, 2011)

I've started working on my putting while its the winter.
Looking at my stance i have always putted with no knee bend whatsoever, my knees are locked with very straight
legs and my feet about shoulder width apart.

Is this a big 'no no'?...... whilst searching youtube for putting tips I have noticed that everyone advises a slight knee flex.

Can anyone tell me why this is and should I adopt a knee flex or carry on as normal as long as I can repeat a good stroke?

Thanks in advance,
Jim.


----------



## One Planer (Dec 14, 2011)

I read once (Think it was a GM mag) about having some flex in your knees and elbows to help relieve tension and in turn make a smoother stroke.

No doubt someone with considerably more knowledge than me will be along shortly to shoot me down :smirk:


----------



## DaveM (Dec 14, 2011)

Putting is very individual. If you have found a way that works for you. Do not change it, no matter what anyone tells you. If your putting is rubbish then thats a differant story!


----------



## bobmac (Dec 14, 2011)

Study the good putters on tour.
Luke D. wouldn't be a bad putter to copy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mUISLjt_lj8&feature=related


----------



## Mattyboy (Dec 14, 2011)

bobmac said:



			Study the good putters on tour.
Luke D. wouldn't be a bad putter to copy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mUISLjt_lj8&feature=related

Click to expand...

Although its a L to R putt, Luke stands very open IMO!

When your legs shake due to the pressure you put yourself under when over a 'must make' putt, it can be helpful to lock your legs! It must breed tension, but the tension is away from your hands, so that must be a good thing.

Try many methods and see what works for you is my advice.


----------



## richart (Dec 14, 2011)

bobmac said:



			Study the good putters on tour.
Luke D. wouldn't be a bad putter to copy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mUISLjt_lj8&feature=related

Click to expand...

Notice how his head comes up with his shoulders fractionally after impact. None of this waiting to hear the ball drop.

Think i mean turns to the hole rather than comes up !


----------



## CMAC (Dec 14, 2011)

putting is as individual as handwriting, do whats natural and comfortable to you- 

remember you are only taking a flat peice of metal and nudging a ball a few feet in the direction you aimed, try not to get too technical


----------



## One Planer (Dec 14, 2011)

As for a bit of variation. Check out Simon Dyson on the practice green







Not too much knee flex there, but then, Bob did say good putters :smirk:

As a side note. Are there any "Bad" putters on tour? 

I'd have thought they would all be of a good standard. With some obviously better than others.


----------



## CMAC (Dec 14, 2011)

Gareth said:



			As a side note. Are there any "Bad" putters on tour? 

I'd have thought they would all be of a good standard. With some obviously better than others.
		
Click to expand...

exactly, good point Gareth and well made


----------



## chrisd (Dec 14, 2011)

Gareth said:



			As a side note. Are there any "Bad" putters on tour? 

I'd have thought they would all be of a good standard. With some obviously better than others.
		
Click to expand...



At their level, it still comes down to those crucial putts and it's rarely a coincidence that the best putters win more



Chris


----------



## JustOne (Dec 14, 2011)

bobmac said:



			Study the good putters on tour.
Luke D. wouldn't be a bad putter to copy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mUISLjt_lj8&feature=related

Click to expand...

Interesting video that. We all know how good Donald is at holing putts yet that doesn't look like a putting stroke that someone would get taught if they went for a lesson (open stance, head turns, putter face comes inside quite abrupty). Not knocking it, just an observation.




DaveM said:



			Putting is very individual. If you have found a way that works for you. Do not change it, no matter what anyone tells you. If your putting is rubbish then thats a differant story!
		
Click to expand...

I actually agree with DaveM... someone give me a valium!!! 

NB: It's 'different' not 'differant' :smirk:


----------



## richart (Dec 14, 2011)

I have been struggling with the putter, and have just narrowed my stance, which has made a huge difference. Found a wide stance made me too rigid, but now seem have a better flow to the stroke. When I was a junior I used to play with someone who putted side saddle. Looked awful but results were great. Whatever gets the job done.


----------



## bobmac (Dec 14, 2011)

Does anyone else putt with their legs locked at the knees?


----------



## One Planer (Dec 14, 2011)

chrisd said:



			At their level, it still comes down to those crucial putts and it's rarely a coincidence that the best putters win more



Chris
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree Chris.

The point I tried to make (Poorly) was that even the best putters in the game have "off days" where they can't buy a putt. There are other days where some of the more average tour putters sink everything they look at. 

Stupid game :smirk:


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 15, 2011)

I agree it's what works for you.

I have been considered a good putter by my peers, I did get  into a downward spiral with my putting a little while ago, I started using a straight back and forward putt as suggested by Dave Pelz.  The more I worked on this style the worse my putting became, I tried shortening my putter, using a face balanced putter but all to no avail.

In frustration I grabbed an old putter of mine that was longer and with a bit more weight,  along with my current putter.  I went to the putting green and spent 3 hours trying different styles, I found that a more upright stance with an inside to square to inside putting stroke created the best results.   I have now set my putting stroke on this style again and have started to make so many good putts once more.

To get back to the OP.  I do like to flex my knees a little as it removes tension.


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 15, 2011)

bobmac said:



			Does anyone else putt with their legs locked at the knees?
		
Click to expand...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ElLlZYp2TiE

Since keeping my stance much more steady, I think I keep my knees quite locked.


----------



## jeardley (Dec 15, 2011)

Spent a couple of hours putting yesterday (surprised myself actually and didn't get bored)
Tried to compare both my usual locked knee, quite tall stance and a more 'advised' slight bend / flex in the knees stance.
The latter naturally made my stance shorter by an inch or so which felt strange. After giving it some time I still
could not get as consistent results as my usual upright / locked knee stance.

So I got the old iping thingy out on the phone and compared the two and it confirmed I was more consistent with my normal stance.

Felt much more comfortable with my normal stance in general with no noticeable tension in my arms or hands so will just work on stroke now and hope to improve for next season.

Thanks for all the replys.
Jim.


----------



## DaveM (Dec 15, 2011)

JustOne said:



			I actually agree with DaveM... someone give me a valium!!! 

NB: It's 'different' not 'differant' :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Up yours!!:ears: ...


----------



## DaveM (Dec 15, 2011)

Yes I like to lock my knees. The more I keep my core still the better. Just rock from the shoulders, thats it really.


----------



## JustOne (Dec 15, 2011)

I used to lock my legs and have a lot of spine angle to get my eyes over the ball, effective however practicing made my back hurt like hell.

If 'feel' like my legs take a lot more of the weight now I have my knees slightly bent, how true that is I don't know.


----------



## DaveM (Dec 15, 2011)

JustOne said:



			I used to lock my legs and have a lot of spine angle to get my eyes over the ball, effective however practicing made my back hurt like hell.

If 'feel' like my legs take a lot more of the weight now I have my knees slightly bent, how true that is I don't know.
		
Click to expand...

If 'feel' like?????  Et tu Brutus. ... 

Sorry could not resist it.


----------



## JustOne (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm not looking. I'm not looking. I'm not looking......


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 15, 2011)

I like to have my feet a little open a bit like Nicklaus. Always felt comfy doing it and it seems to work ok for me. I think as long as you can hole out regualrly from 2-5 feet and sneal a few from longer in then it doesn't matter how - its all about how many


----------



## Phil2511 (Dec 16, 2011)

bobmac said:



			Does anyone else putt with their legs locked at the knees?
		
Click to expand...

I was advised to by a pro that works for my normal coach. This guy has done alot of study on putting and is a huge fan of Dave Pelz. Since doing so I have seen great results. Had 6 1 putts on Sunday over 9 holes. But I seem to have found more consistency in my stroke and with direction and with The Vibe in my distance control has been much better. 
I used to move my hips before and locking the knees has helped stop this for me. 
But as has been said before stick with what works. I see many strange putting strokes within the Cat 1 players at my club.


----------



## slykatrinah (Dec 16, 2011)

The role of the flex in the right knee is to help keep the hips more level in the backswing. If the right knee straightens, it pushes the right hip up and consequently the left hip down resulting in too much left-hip tilt in the backswing.


----------

